# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  detrazione 55%, ma come funziona?

## Bibolo

non mi è chairo come funzioni la detrazione di imposta nel caso di società di capitali, nel mio caso un s.r.l. 
- una volta effettuati tutti gli adempimenti necessari all'atto della prossima dichiarazione dei redditi, come sarà conteggiata la quota che andrò a dedurre, come un credito di imposta (immagino sia questa la strada) o viene considerata come una detrazione dall'imposta netta (non credo in questo caso), come avviene per le persone fisiche.  
potete darmi una delucidazaione su questo punto... .

----------


## Bibolo

mi rispondo da solo si tratta di una detrazione d'imposta dall'ammontare ires.

----------


## Speedy

> mi rispondo da solo si tratta di una detrazione d'imposta dall'ammontare ires.

  Potrebbe essere utile leggere la circolare ade 36 del 31.5.2007 
Ciao

----------


## Bibolo

> Potrebbe essere utile leggere la circolare ade 36 del 31.5.2007 
> Ciao

  
si infatti è da quella che ho preso la risposta, cmq, l'italia non si smentisce, chicca delle chicche, i lavori sulle opere opache orizzontali non sono coperti dal beneficio perchè hanno sbagliato la tabella di riferimento e nella stampa hanno invertito la colonna 3 con la 4........, neanche nello zambia succede uan cosa del genere

----------

